# Where to visit in Italy?



## coachsandy_hi (Aug 4, 2011)

My husband and I are planning our first trip to Italy in September 2012.  We plan on spending approximately 8 days on the ground.  Since we are from Hawaii, the beaches probably won't be as appealing as city or mountain escapes (something totally different). There are so many places to see in Italy that we don't know where to go besides Rome.  Any suggestions?  We'd like to sightsee but also relax and get a feel of Italian living.


----------



## lynne (Aug 4, 2011)

We fell in love with Tuscany.  We loved driving around and exploring the hill towns and eating in local establishments.  Tuscany does extend over a large area, so we had an apartment set on the grounds of an old medieval castle and explored from there.  It was an easy drive to both Siena and Florence.  Parking was another issue....


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends on what your interests are. For instance if you are of a Catholic persuasion, Rome and Vatican may be of more than a little interest. If you like art and history, Florence is hard to beat. To as you say, sample Italian life and food, Tuscany, the hilltowns around Siena and Montepulciano and Assissi would be my choice. If high fashion and very modern style is your thing, it all starts in Milano. Then there's Venice. I can't see any way of getting any more than a glimpse in 8 days. If it was me on that tight of a schedule and I wanted to sample more than one place, I'd fly into Florence, stay there for 3 nights, go to Siena for about 3 days with a car and visit Pisa and the Tuscan area, then train to Venice for a couple more and fly out from there. This would save Southern Italy, Rome and Naples and Sorrento/Pompeii and Amalfi for another trip. Or you could do the Southern portion this trip and save the North. Your call. Sept. can be hot in the S. and lovely up North.

That's my $.02 worth anyway.

Italy has so much to offer but it takes some time to drink it all in.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pittle (Aug 4, 2011)

A few years ago, I joined my brother on a trip to London and then to Rome for 4 days.   I was awed by the history in Rome - I am not a Catholic, but found the Vatican totally awesome.  The Coliseum was amazing - I could hardly believe how it was constructed so long ago.

We did not have time to go to the Tuscany area, but my brother says that it is great too!


----------



## elaine (Aug 4, 2011)

Rome, Florence and +/- Cinque Terre or Amalfi coast.  I would start in Rome and stay for 3 days--and either go to Sorrento and Amalfi coast/pompeii for 2days and then to Florence. If you do not want to get a car, then definitely take the Best of Tuscany Day tour--you can book on viator.com--it is excellent and you get to see 3 hills towns and Pisa--and the lunch is GREAT.
or--Rome 3 days, then to Florence (Tuscany day tour), then to Cinque Terre (you can also do a LONG day tour--same group as the Tuscany tour), but might be more fun/relaxing to just go up yourselves and spend 2 nights there.
The classic tour as Rome-Florence-Venice---and this is a tried and true trip--but my Italian friend tell me that Venice is stinky in Sept.
I like looking at viator.com for the cities I am considering--they give me good ideas of what to do, even if I don't book with them. Leaving for Rome in 4 days! Elaine


----------



## nalismom (Aug 4, 2011)

With only 8 days on the ground I wouldn't take on more than 2 places since arrival day is pretty much a wash due to jet lag

We did 27 days in 2007 and heard lots od negatives about Venice but found it to be the most magical city to visit...we spent 5 days there and did a day trip to Verona and Padua.  Don't miss the Scranvengi Chapel in Padua with Giotto frescoes!

Our next favorite was Tuscany with 4 nights in Siena and 3 in Florence.  CT is nice but is a way from anywhere and not worth it for an 8 day trip.  A very close runner-up to Florence and Siena was 3 nights in Assisi.  

Unpopular opinion---- we absolutely did not like Rome....it was disappointing after visiting the above locales.  Would only consider Rome as 1 overnight

My advice is not to overload with too many moves....you will miss the flavor of Italy.


----------



## coachsandy_hi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great info.  I guess there's too much to see to try and fit into 8 days.  I knew it would be a stretch.  I really want to see the Colosseum, Parthenon and Vatican so Rome is definitely part of the trip.  For the second part of the trip, I'll have to research everyones suggestions.  The Florence/Tuscany area is highly rated.  Am I setting myself up for disappointment by expecting scenes from "Inder the Tuscan Sun" with Diane Lane?
   We were originally thinking of leaving the kids at home (boys ages 8, 6 and 4) but may reconsider to bring them along for a longer stay.  Are most places kid-tolerant, if not kid friendly?


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 5, 2011)

For a first time trip of that duration, I would suggest doing the big three - Rome, Venice, and Florence.  They are easy to travel between on fast and frequent trains.  Tuscany is great, but I would leave that for a later trip and spend a whole week there.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's some guided tours. http://www.gate1travel.com/italy-travel/default.aspx For a first visit you will make the best use of your time and maximize what you will see. 

I have taken guided tours and I have done it independently. I like independent travel, but do know that it just isn't possible to see everything a tour will see. The tours don't have to wait in line and your rooms and some meals are taken pre-paid. The downside is that you move at the speed of the slowest co-traveler. You definitely won't get an 'Under the Tuscan Sun' experience in a 40 passenger bus.

Good luck on your Italian adventure. The planning is the most fun part. We are off to Rome in October for our 5th time.

If you go on your own, here's some great walking tours. Definitely take something like this in Rome and Florence at least. http://www.italy.artviva.com/

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 5, 2011)

*Either way works*

I'm with Jim on this. I almost always travel independently EXCEPT on a first visit to a location/area although I have been less and less dependent on a tour company for new vistas, especially in Europe. Tours, while having their drawbacks are a fine way to hit the highlights. If you really like an area, the next visit you can set your own itinerary and schedule to see what you want to experience in more depth.

All that said, it is relatively easy to hit Rome, Venice and Florence by yourself via the high speed rail service. It will be a chore booking everything, Rail, Hotels, Local Tours. etc but it can be done.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually booking is not a big problem at all.  www.booking.com is great for hotels.  Buy rail tickets at the station in Italy, which is very easy to do.  Some of the US outlets tack on extra fees which can be substantial.

Get a good guidebook like Rough Guide or Lonely Planet and plan what you want to see.  Tours are based on someone else's priorities which may not be yours and often cost a lot extra.  The only times I have used a guided tour in Europe was my first trip to Russia back in 1994, which was challenging at that time.  I have been back to Russia a number of times since and can navigate by myself just fine.  It has never even crossed my mind to use a guided tour anywhere else in Europe, and certainly not Italy.

Italy is a great country with a lot to see, I will be back there myself next month in Venice, which I have been do many times but never get tired of, and Sardinia.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 6, 2011)

We first went to Italy back when our boys were 5 & 8, so I can vouch for the fact that it is a great country to visit with young boys!  

Our first trip with the young boys, we went to Rome, Pompeii (for the day) and then to Sicily (to visit family).  Rome was great for boys that age because....well, gladiators, Roman empire....yep, all the things that excite boys!  It's thrilling history!  Pompeii....ditto.  They loved it because you could run all around and explore and what boy doesn't love the whole story of Vesuvius and Pompeii?!  Great time!

This time we went back (this past April for Spring Break, they were then 13 and 16) and they had more of a say in it.  We considered doing the Rome + North route (Venice, Cinque Terre....) but since it was April and weather in the north would be iffy......we headed south instead!  We spent 2.5 days in Rome, and the boys totally enjoyed it.  Tons of walking and exploring and we went light on the museums.  Then we went and stationed ourselves in Sorrento where we explored Sorrento, the island of Capri, Herculaneum (like Pompeii, but better preserved and far less crowded), and the Amalfi Coast.  We did a great hike high above the Amalfi Coast called the Sentiero Degli Dei.  As you can see.....with boys in tow (whether they be elementary age or teenagers) we find that it is best to keep them MOVING!  Hiking, exploring, climbing around ruins, lots of history, gelato every day, boat trips, etc.  They had a great time!  (Again).
We have never been to Florence (we'll go someday, I promise!) mostly because the thought of dragging boys into museum after museum doesn't completely appeal to us (we like to explore more!), nor of standing in long lines to get into museums, and the thought of sitting in a sidewalk cafe for hours is laughable with boys along!  :rofl:      I should say, though, that we took them to Paris at a young age and they LOVED all of those art museums, but they have such a variety there of times and styles (from ancient to super modern) that it kept us fascinated.  Italy you run the risk of ruins-overload and art-overload.
Italy is great because the food is very palatable for kids and Italians love well-behaved children and will spoil them to death!


----------



## myoakley (Aug 6, 2011)

If you decide to do the southern tour (Rome, Sorrento, Pompei, Amalfi Coast), do include a couple of days in Naples.  It has such a rich history with incredible churches, museums, palaces, etc.  Also, there are catacombs and Napoli Sottoterrenea (underground city tour complete with a candlelit walk through dark narrow tunnels) that would be an unforgettable highlight for your boys.  Prices are more reasonable than in other areas of Italy, and what can I say about the food? - delizioso!  I just returned yesterday from a trip there -  actually my husband and I attended a wedding of a relative, and it's a hard landing having to come back down to earth!


----------



## klpca (Aug 7, 2011)

We just did our first trip to Italy last year and we spent a total of 12 days - not enough time at all! We traveled independently which works for us, but I perused the tour sights to see what would be achievable with our time constraints.

We started in Venice for 3 days, figuring that being a small, compact city it would be a good place to get our feet wet - no getting lost, no trains or cars to deal with. It is a beautiful, unique city and it was a great introduction to the country. 

We then spent three days in Florence, easily reached by train. It was a bit warm in Florence, but we had so much fun here. We also took a day tour into the Chianti region which was fun. We stayed at a fabulous B&B, happened to be in the city during a festival (Notte Bianca), and found it to be very walkable. It is on the list of places to see again.

Next we went to Cinque Terre, and expected to love it the best but found it hard to adjust from the faster pace of the cities. Plus it rained the three days we were there. We'll need to go back and give it another shot. 

From there we went to Rome. I really had very little interest, and had been wishing that we had spent more time in Venice and skipped Rome altogether. Was I wrong. It was hands-down my favorite place in Italy. The history, the people, the vibe of the city - it was truly magical. My favorite memory in Rome is finding a busy pizzeria near the Vatican (San Marco, I believe) and sitting shoulder to shoulder with an entire restaurant of Italians at 11:00pm, having Italian pizza. It doesn't get much better than that.

We traveled without our kids so I can't comment on that. But I'm sure you'll have fun no matter what you decide. I would pick no more than three regions (two would probably be better, but I'm sure that I would try to squeeze a third one in, lol) and spend some time in each place. It's kind of like having to choose which island or two to visit. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## coachsandy_hi (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas.  Now, I'm seriously considering bringing the boys along.  Has anyone used a timeshare in Italy?  It's probably not the best way to tour on a first visit but it does reduce the cost.  Unless, there are other, cheaper options that are just as nice.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 7, 2011)

You know what, I think one thing you always have to consider is whether your family are "country mice" or "city mice".   
We are "country mice" in that we find the places we love the most tend to have less of an urban vibe.  
In Hawaii we like the North Shore on Oahu more than Waikiki, prefer Hilo to Kona/Waikoloa, and love Kauai the best of all!
While we love Paris, Munich, Athens, Rome, etc,....we try to hit the big cities first and then head out to smaller locales to hike, kayak, explore, etc. in places like Normandy, the Alps, the Greek Isles, Sorrento.....places that we maybe feel more at home.  While we would enjoy a weekend in NYC or Boston or San Francisco, for a week vacation we'd pick an active vacation to the Florida Keys or exploring national parks.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 8, 2011)

*Accommodations in Italy*

My son and girlfriend just spent 2 weeks touring Italy.  They used this website to book their accommodations:  http://www.airbnb.com

They have been very happy with their choices and highly recommend this website.  In some places they had a full apartment in the centre of town close to all the sights.  This might be a good, reasonably priced option for a family, especially in cities where there are no timeshares.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 8, 2011)

Apartments are an excellent choice....especially with kids because rooms large enough for a family are hard to come by and can be crazy expensive!  (especially in Rome!).  If you do end up going and taking the kids, let me know and I can steer you to some apartments we've stayed in at least in Rome and Sorrento.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 9, 2011)

Florence and the surrounding area of Tuscany is great.  Just one piece of advice from your stay.  Stay in the CITY. We stayed in a newer Hilton on about 5 miles from the city center and hated having to shuttle into the city (even though it was free)  

Stay in the city center.


----------



## coachsandy_hi (Aug 9, 2011)

To everyone: Thanks for all the great advice!
We're probably more "country mice" than city ones.  We like the city for a couple days, then afterwards really enjoy the quiet and serene life. Where's Sorrento?     
thanks for the advice in the website.  They have some nice pads for cheap!  

I've been doing my research online but am considering buying a guidebook.  Any recommendations?  Is lonely planet and Rick steves the best ones out there?  I'm looking for the usual tourist highlist AND hidden treasures.  
Thanks!


----------



## Vantzy (Aug 9, 2011)

When I lived in France I went to Italy often.

I agree the Amalfi coast is nice to see.  It is an easy train ride from Rome.

(When in Rome see the Catacombs).

Included nearby are Isle of Capri, Pompeii, Positano etc.  I stayed in Salerno took public transportation all over. 

I highly recommend taking the boat from Salerno to Positano and/or Amalfi and then taking the public bus back into Salerno along the cliffs.

If the weather is nice you can go to Capri.

Napoli was OK if you need a place to stay for 1 night, but not all that much to see there.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 9, 2011)

We went 7 yrs ago for 2 weeks. Started in Venice for 3 days and then rented a car for the rest of the trip. Went to Florence and Tuscany for a few days then onto Rome. We stayed outside Rome in a timeshare called Carpediem Roma for a week. We took the train into Rome from there. When I go again, I'll stay in Rome. The timeshare was not that convenient but it was nice to be able to cook a few nights. We did an overnight trip to Naples & Pompeii. Did not like Naples but loved Pompeii. Pisa was not worth the trip. It was too commercial. 14 days didn't even touch the surface of those areas. I'd suggest you concentrate on 2 areas only.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2011)

*In case you want a 'Tuscan Sun' experience for less....*

Here's a Travezoo offering. Book before the 19th for this price. $1099 pp including/air & car. http://www.travelzoo.com/vacations/...1/?utm_source=top20_us&utm_medium=email_top20

Jim Ricks


----------



## sailingman22 (Aug 10, 2011)

We flew into Rome last fall and rented a room close to the Piazza Nonova and booked  2 1/2 hour tours for the following 3 days covering the Vatican, Roman ruins, and the historical sites of Rome. We then rented a car and stayed at the Hotel Vecchio Asilo in Tuscany. This was an excellent choice for exploring Florence, Siena, Volterra, San Gimignanao and the wine road. Each destination was only 1 - 1 1/2 hours away and the train station was close for a day trip to Venice. One of the highlites of our trip was a dinner at an agritourism farm serving wine, olive oil, and saffaron grown on the farm and a wild boar shot in the vineyard.

Log onto tripadvisor.com for recommendations and reviews for hotels, restaurants, and tours available.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 13, 2011)

For a whirlwind, scratch the surface trip, we...

-- Spent 2N (3 days) in Rome (saved Amalfi Coast+Pompeii for another trip);
-- Took a train to Florence, rented a car and drove into Tuscany;
-- Stayed 2N near Siena, then returned to Florence;
-- Spent 2N in Florence, then took a train to Venice;
-- Spent 2N in Venice, then flew back to Rome for 1N at the airport hotel.

I've travelled thru Tuscany 4x now. Its my idea of heaven on earth.
_... Its where I want to go when I die ..._


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 13, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> For a first time trip of that duration, I would suggest doing the big three - Rome, Venice, and Florence.  They are easy to travel between on fast and frequent trains.  Tuscany is great, but I would leave that for a later trip and spend a whole week there.



I agree with this as I did the same on my first trip to Italy ... Stayed at the Danieli in Venice, Westin Excelsior in Florence, and the Grand Flora Marriott in Rome.  

If you don't want to hop around that much, Rome is probably the best place to be as there's so much to see....maybe with a 2day jaunt to Sorrento on the Amalfi coast. 

Here's a nice place in Rome, budget permitting:  http://www.grandhoteldelaminerve.com/

You will love Italy no matter where you go or stay.

Brian


----------



## coachsandy_hi (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! We're looking at Rome and Venice but there's so many choices.  I guess this first trip will be a sampler!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Rick Steve's theory of travel, and I like listening to him on TV.  I do not like his guidebooks as they are two narrow, almost a guided tour in a book.  I much prefer broader guidebooks that lay it all out so you can pick what is of interest to you.  IMHO, Rough Guide and Lonely Planet are the two best series, although for those cities that have them, I also like the In Your Pocket series.




coachsandy_hi said:


> To everyone: Thanks for all the great advice!
> We're probably more "country mice" than city ones.  We like the city for a couple days, then afterwards really enjoy the quiet and serene life. Where's Sorrento?
> thanks for the advice in the website.  They have some nice pads for cheap!
> 
> ...


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking of Rick Steves ... here's a tour he has that might just be what you want...Venice, Florence and Rome over 10 days (9 nights) includes transportation while there, guides, all breakfasts and most dinners, hotel rooms, and a good chance to meet others on the tour mostly Americans).  

http://tours.ricksteves.com/tours11/product.cfm/rurl/code/VFR11/234


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 19, 2011)

The problem with any organized tour is that you see what fits the tour guides priorities, not your own.  You may get only a fast pass at something you are really interested in, while being bored to tears on an elaborate presentation of something you care little about.  I much prefer to go at my own speed based on my own priorities.  At a specific site, a tour guide limited to that site (such as Pompeii) does sometimes make sense.

The only times I have even done tours are my first trip to Russia soon after the fall of communism and my first trip to Morrocco, and the latter was only a one day trip.  The vast difference in cultures was part of my reasoning, and that just simply does not exist in Europe these days.  Indeed, after following the tour guide around St. Petersburg, I ditched the tour guide in Moscow and struck out on my own, and was more satisfied with what I saw there than I was with the tour guide in St. Petersburg.  The other problem with guided tours is the meals.  You generally do not get the variety and quality you would in going into restaurants on your own, and to me the food is part of the experience.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm hopping into this thread. We're booked into Rome for 14 days - doing 3 days in Rome and staying 9 nights in Ravello (doing day trips from there).

I already put down a deposit on a villa. Maybe that's too long there...


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> I'm hopping into this thread. We're booked into Rome for 14 days - doing 3 days in Rome and staying 9 nights in Ravello (doing day trips from there).
> 
> I already put down a deposit on a villa. Maybe that's too long there...




Too long in Italy, you mean? How can that be?!


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 30, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Too long in Italy, you mean? How can that be?!



too long in ravello.
I switched it.
We are landing July 1. We go to our villa July 6 in Ravello. That will be our base to explore Pompeii, Capri, etc

July 1 - 6 will be Tuscany and Rome, though it seems a little difficult. Maybe rent a car upon landing in Rome (tickets purchased) and drive to Tuscany. then drive to Rome. Then onward. Or maybe train better?


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> too long in ravello.
> I switched it.
> We are landing July 1. We go to our villa July 6 in Ravello. That will be our base to explore Pompeii, Capri, etc
> 
> July 1 - 6 will be Tuscany and Rome, though it seems a little difficult. Maybe rent a car upon landing in Rome (tickets purchased) and drive to Tuscany. then drive to Rome. Then onward. Or maybe train better?



I don't know. We never do anything by train in Italy or Europe in general. My husband is a born driver.  And of course we have our own car since we live in Europe.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 30, 2011)

All this advice is good but add Rick Steve's books on Italy and the specific areas to your reading list.  he nails it in my mind.  I thought I wouldn't like Rome because of the negative talk about it, but ended up loving it.  There is so much history there, just walking the streets is an experience.  

I would leave the children at home.  They'll be happier and so will you.  They can go when they're old enough to recognize the history of the country and its contributions to the world.  Enjoy the most romantic country in the world as a couple.  I'm sure you both deserve a break from parenting.  Focus on each other for a change.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

This Rick Steves must be famous in the USA because his name pops up very often on this board. However I have never heard of him. Never seen a book of him in the stores over here.


----------

